# 2010 X300m poor cut



## Wilsonje (May 6, 2010)

Hi, I saw the post from the guy from Canada with the x300m
poor cut. He seamed to be happy with it with the baffle kit
installed. He rated it the best of the 4 he tested. Going by 
this I hoped that johndeere had fixed this problem by now.
Two years later, so last sat. I got a new shiny 2010 x300m.
It cuts somewhat crappy still. It leaves small strips of uncut
grass. They look to be where the two blades pass in the center
of the deck. Where this pesky plastic devider is. It looks to 
be the same underneath as the other guys was. I called
my Deere dealer and there checking into it. They say they
had one customer with the same problem last fall. They
put on a different set of blades from England and fixed it.
Anyone also have a x300m? How does it cut?


----------

